# Asking My Girlfriend Her Weight



## latefreshman15 (Oct 6, 2007)

So me and my girlfriend have been dating a short time, and she is chubby if not fat. She is interested in some very fat positive things, including stuffing after sex and fattening me up. But I am still afraid to ask her her weight. What do you think the best and most positive way to do this would be?


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's that important and you're in a trusting/honest/open relationship... something as simple as "I was just curious... do you know what you weigh?" with a big smile on your face so she knows it's not a BAD question about her possibly being too big (or too small, for that matter).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 7, 2007)

On this topic...I hate to say it, but it's the inverse of the price of some ultra-rare supercar.

If you have to ask, it's not high enough.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> On this topic...I hate to say it, but it's the inverse of the price of some ultra-rare supercar.
> 
> If you have to ask, it's not high enough.



erm, how do you figure?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 7, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> On this topic...I hate to say it, but it's the inverse of the price of some ultra-rare supercar.
> 
> If you have to ask, it's not high enough.



Then why are the BBWs here are always being asked?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 7, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> So me and my girlfriend have been dating a short time, and she is chubby if not fat. She is interested in some very fat positive things, including stuffing after sex and fattening me up. But I am still afraid to ask her her weight. What do you think the best and most positive way to do this would be?



As for you, if she's honestly interested "fattening you up," I'm pretty sure you're at a level of openness that you can do exactly what AnnMarie said.


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know your girlfriend, but I just had a friendly argument with a chick friend of mine who LOST IT when I said my weight out loud. "It's taboo! You just don't say that out loud! All women know that!" We're raised to keep it secret, those that share, are _breaking the rules_ and in some cases, scaring the CRAP out of other women who keep it private.

You could be treading on thin ice. I hope you know her well enough to know her reaction.

Just a thought.


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2007)

*The solution to this problem is quite simple really.


Tell her you have this amazing ability as a human weight scale and ask her to lay down on top of you.

Then after a good 30 seconds of squash time, shout out your best guesstimate of her weight.

If you're weigh off (heh), keep guessing and tell her you are 'callibrating your systems'.

That should break the ice about how much she weighs.


.... That's how I'd go about it anway.

 *


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> I don't know your girlfriend, but I just had a friendly argument with a chick friend of mine who LOST IT when I said my weight out loud. "It's taboo! You just don't say that out loud! All women know that!" We're raised to keep it secret, those that share, are _breaking the rules_ and in some cases, scaring the CRAP out of other women who keep it private.
> 
> You could be treading on thin ice. I hope you know her well enough to know her reaction.
> 
> Just a thought.



yeah, but is this girl willing to stuff you and openminded to this sort of thing in general? i do not flip out when asked my weight, especially not when asked by my bf


----------



## Russ2d (Oct 7, 2007)

I think this thread is silly- If she's your girlfriend and you want to know then you ask her straight out. If she doesn't feel comfortable telling you then you've got some work to do in your "relationship".


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 7, 2007)

That little reply of mine up there was kinda a pessimistic assumption that this guy like women who are MUCH bigger than THIS woman, thus the goofy car analogy. 

Carry on.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 7, 2007)

If you have a scale that goes high enough just sling her over your shoulder, weigh the both of you, and subtract your weight. If you do it right you'll come off as playful.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes, it's best to have both of you doing the same thing.

For instance, go to the mall and visit the GNC store for some protein shakes. Don't make it intentional, but just happen to "walk by" the store and say, "Oh, let's check this out." GNC has one of those electronic scales. Do it yourself and then announce your weight. Then ask if she wants to do it. By announcing your weight to her, you're openly admitting that you're open-minded. She might do the same.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't ask her straight out and tell how much do you weigh ? Just do it in a suttle way


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 7, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> Sometimes, it's best to have both of you doing the same thing.
> 
> For instance, go to the mall and visit the GNC store for some protein shakes. Don't make it intentional, but just happen to "walk by" the store and say, "Oh, let's check this out." GNC has one of those electronic scales. Do it yourself and then announce your weight. Then ask if she wants to do it. By announcing your weight to her, you're openly admitting that you're open-minded. She might do the same.



Well, there's that. Or, I suppose he could always ply her with alcohol until she passes out, then secretly shove an industrial scale underneath her while she's sleeping and get the same results  

I'd prefer just to be asked. No secret, clever little games designed to get my weight without me supposedly knowing that this is the goal of the game.


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 7, 2007)

Just ask her. It shouldn't be a big deal especially since she seems interested in some very fat-positive things. AnnMarie's big grin idea is a great one.


----------



## tjw1971 (Oct 8, 2007)

My current g/f is this way right now, but I get the situation. She was originally up to around 300lbs. at 5'0" - and underwent WLS after getting really worried about potential health issues. (She said she had a hard time climbing stairs, or even standing around for very long to do things - and she got tired of all that too.)

When I first met her, it was about 10 months after her surgery, and she told me once she was down to "around 185". I think she's been slowly but steadily gaining since then- but all she does is weighs herself in the bathroom with the door closed, and comes out later, complaining that she gained again. Now she won't give me any more numbers....

I think she's had this expectation in her head since the surgery that she'd just continue to lose weight until she got to around 140-150lbs. - and now she's realizing that isn't just going to automatically happen.

I wish I could convince her this is a *good* thing in my book, but she just thinks I'm either A) saying all of that to be nice, or B) am just weird/crazy/confused, and she's not going to have her opinions swayed by whatever my odd preferences seem to be.

(As far as I'm concerned, I like the bigger belly and curves a lot better than loose flaps of skin that need expensive plastic surgery to fix! But she still seems to like that "I'm getting the plastic surgery next, when this weight loss is complete." concept.)




Russ2d said:


> I think this thread is silly- If she's your girlfriend and you want to know then you ask her straight out. If she doesn't feel comfortable telling you then you've got some work to do in your "relationship".


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 8, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> My current g/f is this way right now, but I get the situation. She was originally up to around 300lbs. at 5'0" - and underwent WLS after getting really worried about potential health issues. (She said she had a hard time climbing stairs, or even standing around for very long to do things - and she got tired of all that too.)
> 
> When I first met her, it was about 10 months after her surgery, and she told me once she was down to "around 185". I think she's been slowly but steadily gaining since then- but all she does is weighs herself in the bathroom with the door closed, and comes out later, complaining that she gained again. Now she won't give me any more numbers....
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. Trying to compliment a woman's appearance (especially their weight or figure) is difficult to do... like the dreaded "Am I Fat?" question.

When a woman asks, "Am I fat?"... no matter what response you say, she will have something to counter it with.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe you could ask her online via IM.
Right after you ask her 'how big r ur booobs?'.

Seriously though, just come right out and ask her in a nice way.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Don't ask her straight out and tell how much do you weigh ? Just do it in a suttle way



what?






pants.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 10, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I think this thread is silly- If she's your girlfriend and you want to know then you ask her straight out. If she doesn't feel comfortable telling you then you've got some work to do in your "relationship".



I dont think that someone not being comfortable discussing their weight with their partner means that they have work to do in their relationship. Lots of people are not comfortable discussing their weight with other people. Doesn't mean that their relationhips are lacking in any way.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2007)

Ella..yes..

People ARE allowed to keep things to and for themselves, and this does not change because you are in a relationship. It is one thing if a person is forever being secretive about a million issues, but, just because someone wants something, doesn't mean they will get it, and should look at their own obsessions.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 10, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont think that someone not being comfortable discussing their weight with their partner means that they have work to do in their relationship. Lots of people are not comfortable discussing their weight with other people. Doesn't mean that their relationhips are lacking in any way.


My ex-girlfriend was comfortable sharing her weight with me, but she often made an attack towards any response I gave to her regarding that issue. It's like the typical "Am I fat?" question that men dread.

Seriously, if she told me her weight without me telling her and then asked what I thought of her weight... she would always have something to say about what I said. This subject has been brought up many times and nothing I ever said was good.

Whenever she told me her weight, the following things would happen...

Me: *says nothing*
Her: "Oh, not going to say anything? So, you don't care? I thought you were a caring boyfriend?"

Me: "Sounds fine to me."
Her: "Fine? That's all you're going to say? Aren't you going to encourage me to lose weight?"

Me: "So, how much you want to lose?"
Her: "Lose? So, you think I'm too heavy and fat!? You're gonna dump me cuz you prefer skinnier girls than me!?"

Me: "Well, I weigh ### lbs. At least, I'm heavier than you."
Her: "You're a guy, you're supposed to weigh more than me. This isn't about you. This is about me!"

I could go on and on... nothing came out right. We broke up... eventually. Whew!


----------



## Cozworth806 (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see why that may happen, but of course you could have tried the other tactic of throwing it back to her.

She says weight
You say nothing
She asks what you think
You say, You look gorgeous, I don't have a problem with how much you weigh, what do you think? 

Of course those mean sneaky women, will probably come back with a cunning reposte, that will still floor you but frankly asking her how much she wants to lose is like waving a red rag to a bull. Duck and Cover!!:doh: 

My wife weighs about 200lbs+ and isn't too happy about it, but she is stunning, and it is not something I have a deal with, however if she isn't happy about and becomes motivated to lose weight then I will have to support her. 

Its her body, you could ask her, but its just a number. She will still be the same person at whatever she dials in at.


----------



## lysh (Oct 11, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> _But I am still afraid to ask her her weight. What do you think the best and most positive way to do this would be?_



*Why does it matter what the number is anyway?*


----------



## Mr. 23 (Oct 11, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> But I am still afraid to ask her her weight. What do you think the best and most positive way to do this would be?



Do you really need to know? Seriously. I know, I know. It's fun to know. It's like this bit of secret knowledge about her that no one else knows. 

But the real question to ask is "Does she rock my world?" If the answer is yes, who cares what the number on the scale is. To this day, I'm uncertain exactly what my wife weighs. She'll occasionally report a gain or loss, but never the total. Do I care? Not really. She rocks my world.


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2007)

When I was in 6th grade, I wanted a 10-speed bike. It seemed like everyone was getting one and even though I wasn't much of a bike rider, I was definitely caught up in wanting what was cool, and new, and a sign that I wasn't a little kid anymore. 

I remember talking about wanting one with my teacher, Mr. Kaiser. I was asking him how I should ask my parents for one. SHould I say that a 10-speed was safer than my old bike? Or that it was bigger, and I was taller than I was when I got the bike I learned to ride on. Or should I... And Mr. Kaiser stopped me and said: Why not just tell your parents you want it? Don't try to spin it and outthink anyone, just say: I would really, really like to have a 10-speed bike. Just be honest.

So I say to you: some time when you're NOT in bed sexing it up, say: I'm really turned on by weight, and numbers on the scale, and it would really turn me on to know just how much you weigh.

ps? my parents bought me the 10 speed bike! (and I almost never rode it)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> When I was in 6th grade, I wanted a 10-speed bike. It seemed like everyone was getting one and even though I wasn't much of a bike rider, I was definitely caught up in wanting what was cool, and new, and a sign that I wasn't a little kid anymore.
> 
> I remember talking about wanting one with my teacher, Mr. Kaiser. I was asking him how I should ask my parents for one. SHould I say that a 10-speed was safer than my old bike? Or that it was bigger, and I was taller than I was when I got the bike I learned to ride on. Or should I... And Mr. Kaiser stopped me and said: Why not just tell your parents you want it? Don't try to spin it and outthink anyone, just say: I would really, really like to have a 10-speed bike. Just be honest.
> 
> ...



Jes, I love this post. It's brilliant! And I couldn't rep you  I owe ya!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> ps? my parents bought me the 10 speed bike! (and I almost never rode it)



If he follows your advice he'll ask, get an answer and never get rode again! :doh:


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> If he follows your advice he'll ask, get an answer and never get rode again! :doh:



*LMAO*

But I liked Jes's story too.


----------

